

What are the challenges facing Chile's next generation of startups? - clb22
http://andesbeat.com/2012/01/09/hecho-en-chile-25-insights-for-chiles-innovators-under-age-25/

======
clb22
We spoke to Chile's next generation of startup thought leaders and they spoke
back.. ..what're yours?

